# how often do you feed?



## nivek5225 (Jul 29, 2008)

How often do you feed your tegu?


----------



## shabazz (Jul 29, 2008)

i feed the babys every day and the big one every other day


----------



## luckdragon (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a young tegu and am going on vacation for 1 & 1/2 weeks. How do you handle feeding during the time you are away? 

Also, do they eat everything at once or can I leave a sufficient amount for the Tegu to feed on? How much food would you recommend is a sufficient amount?


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 5, 2008)

a pile lol,

my girl used to break into my roach colony every day, unless you have someone to feed your tegu, i would recommend a pile of live food.....somehow. maybe a 10gallon tank in the cage full of food?

i'm not sure, 1.5 weeks is a damn long time for a young tegu.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

luckdragon said:


> I have a young tegu and am going on vacation for 1 & 1/2 weeks. How do you handle feeding during the time you are away?
> 
> Also, do they eat everything at once or can I leave a sufficient amount for the Tegu to feed on? How much food would you recommend is a sufficient amount?


I'm sure they would be fine for a weekend, but any more than a couple of days and he may eat his substrate. We have one that does. Leaving enough food for a week of more would be unhealthy, since it would go bad in a day or 2.

Do you have any adventurous relatives that might do it?? Since we're in the next town over my wife could go over and feed him every other day. On second though, it would be easier if we took him to our house, as long as the setup isn't too hard to move. You could see our stuff.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with Dave. Find a friend or family member to pop in and feed him/her daily if they can. If not every other day would make due while you are on vacation. Leaving any food in the enclosure (especially live) is not a good idea.


----------

